# Kaaterskill High Peak to Round Top



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 29, 2020)

Did Kaaterskill High Peak to Round Top recently.   Kaaterskill High Peak is on the 3500+ list and my girlfriend wants to get them all!  I'm down..   Easy snowmobile trail that circles both mountains.   We hiked over the the trail up the Kaaterskill High Peak.   Nice steep scrambles near the top as with most Catskill mountains.   Great views from Hurricane ledge - we didn't see the plane crash.   
From there we walked across the saddle between the two summits.   And by walk - I mean bushwack..  Straight up thick forest using a compass to stay on track.   We must've walk right past the Tory Fort remains and went straight up the rocks to the summit.   Great hike!  I'd do it again.


----------



## 180 (Oct 1, 2020)

this starts from North Lake?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 1, 2020)

It's across the valley from North Lake. 
We started over by Cortina Valley on Gillespie road..  
Walked up to the top of cortina where the snow mobile trail is.


----------



## 180 (Oct 2, 2020)

yes, I had the wrong side of the road


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 5, 2020)

I think we are going to bushwack up to the top of Rusk next


----------

